# Tianjin★★★★★--The Next Shanghai????



## Alamo (Dec 14, 2006)

amazing at the density of skyscrapers


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah Tianjin has great potential, if government wants you to develop it is pretty hard you dont develop, its development has been neglected for years.


----------



## chao (Sep 7, 2005)

If the government pouring money in,nothing is impossible.
TianJin is to be the next "shenZhen",not another "Shanghai"


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

^^ 

yea i totally agree. This is just the government pouring in billions for artificial and forced results such as these. The **** will lack character and depth much like Shenzhen. Shanghai on the other hand, is filled with rich character, culture, and history. When you go there, despite the endless skyscrapers, you dont feel like you are in an artificial ****.


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd like 2 see TJ booming,but if the cost is ShangHai slowing down,then I think that's very unfair 4 China and Shanghai. politically,After Jiang Ze Min was done,ShangHai confront a tough hazard(bad chinese political behavior).ShangHai used 2 backed by Jiang,but besides that, It indeed has its own natural advantage 4 being a World Financial Center.Moreover,SH already became the face of China,its potential is even higher than HongKong.I dont want 2 see SH become a sacriface of political reasons.I am really looking 4ward 2 see the ShangHai 2 become the new center of the world.


I feel anxious about it


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Tianjin is not very different from most Chinese large cities. Both grow extremely crazy, just like Dubai!*


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

yes, by Chinese government's planning, Tianjin will be the next Shanghai.


----------



## Kilik (Jul 15, 2007)

they are 1 bilion of people... and theyre getting richer... so I say... 1 bilion people doing 1.5 baby each... it will have 2 bilion people by some decades :Ouch:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Kilik said:


> they are 1 bilion of people... and theyre getting richer... so I say... 1 bilion people doing 1.5 baby each... it will have 2 bilion people by some decades :Ouch:


note really, due to birth control policy, 1 billion people doing 0.5 baby each. The population will be shrinking as a matter of fact. btw, it's 1.3 bln not 1bln.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Kilik said:


> they are 1 bilion of people... and theyre getting richer... so I say... 1 bilion people doing 1.5 baby each... it will have 2 bilion people by some decades :Ouch:




PUAHAH. Some math skills. First of all China has an estimate population of 1.3 billion. Not all will have babies since there are 340 million people still under the age of 14yrs old. Theres are also large amount of seniors who can't have babies, and of course thousands of Chinese die each day. The population of China won't just jump up like that in a few decades.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Go Tianjin! Your sister Melbourne wishes you all the best.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Kilik said:


> they are 1 bilion of people... and theyre getting richer... so I say... 1 bilion people doing 1.5 baby each... it will have 2 bilion people by some decades :Ouch:


Hmm.....did u noticed that most of the richer country have a low natural birth rate, take a look on this picture (birth rate/1000 persons/year)










in the other hand, if all the population in China have a spending method some like American, at least 4 earths only enough to survive, how about India???

so, Chinese's one child policy is the affective way to control the booming population and its also act as another way to reduce amount of persons which live within poverty line. 

i know lots of people disagreed with one child policy due to humanism, but any others better way to control the booming population ???


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

anyway, back to thread....

Tianjin fast develop will boost and faster up the urban expanding of Tianjin city, so that Beijing-Tianjin-Tangshan can really form another great urban area in China


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

not only tianjin i think . almost every city like that in china now . crazy building ........


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

First time i read o hear about Tianjin but it looks like it's really BOOMING


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Tianjin Ferris wheel (diameter 110m)

rendering









Construction pictures (till 11.24)


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

TianJin has a long way to go


----------



## 1059860 (Oct 25, 2008)

Will this really work out though? Because to me it seems like Tianjin is completely shadowed by Beijing, which is located only several miles away. I'm from Tianjin myself, and economically comparing it with Beijing, Beijing's clearly superior.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

this crazy develpment are also direct result of property boom in china, where property developers become so rich, and they can build dozen of condos in one strike


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

I think in the future, China's economy will be so huge that a single financial centre in Shanghai is not enough to support the entire country. Shanghai can be the global financial centre, but regionally in China they need several economic centres. It's like in Europe how London is the global centre, Paris and Frankfurt and many others are all financial centres too.


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

abcgoodest said:


> I think in the future, China's economy will be so huge that a single financial centre in Shanghai is not enough to support the entire country. Shanghai can be the global financial centre, but regionally in China they need several economic centres. It's like in Europe how London is the global centre, Paris and Frankfurt and many others are all financial centres too.


But Europe is SMALL compared to China!


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

UMSHK said:


> But Europe is SMALL compared to China!


do not say that!
China can only be equal to Germany by economy
China is still a small baby compared to the whole Europe
It's not bright to say this!


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

bonivison said:


> do not say that!
> China can only be equal to Germany by economy
> China is still a small baby compared to the whole Europe
> It's not bright to say this!


But population-wise, Europe is small compared to China, and China must plan for the future, that is why Tianjin is built-up. 20 years from now, the eastern seaboard of China with a population larger than the EU (more than 500m people) could be as rich as Europe. So several financial centers are needed just for EastCoast China, and we haven't begun talking about central, northeast and western china yet!


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

kc3000~china i saw ur pic in the "post ur pic" thread in the mainland china forums!

lol!

ur a babe~!


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

drunkenmunkey888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yea i totally agree. This is just the government pouring in billions for artificial and forced results such as these. The **** will lack character and depth much like Shenzhen. Shanghai on the other hand, is filled with rich character, culture, and history. When you go there, despite the endless skyscrapers, you dont feel like you are in an artificial ****.



i went to tianjin in 2005 it isnt that bad

anyway shanghai of course wont feel artificial despite the skyscrapers. the large population, the area of the city, the skyscraper designs and the sophisticated looking people make up the atmosphere. only a few places in the world have this kind of atmosphere.

to bonivision:
china doesnt want to compare to europe. it has to be bigger than europe and usa combined economically because it has more population and larger land size. i think this is very achievable and normal goal due to population. it is the potential.


----------



## newjing (Oct 18, 2005)

by 2007 china's GDP size was even behind germany due to the soaring Euro, but in 2008 china will be far ahead of germany because of soaring dollar(Yuan is virtually pegged to dollar), so after 20008 china's GDP could be 30% higher than germany's GDP by exchange rate), those numbers are only good on the paper, don't take it seriously.

in 20 years, china's GDP could be as big as the U.S.by exchange rate, could be as big as U.S. & EU combined by PPP method. considering the polulation, 
china will still be a poorer country by western standard.


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

newjing said:


> by 2007 china's GDP size was even behind germany due to the soaring Euro, but in 2008 china will be far ahead of germany because of soaring dollar(Yuan is virtually pegged to dollar), so after 20008 china's GDP could be 30% higher than germany's GDP by exchange rate), those numbers are only good on the paper, don't take it seriously.
> 
> in 20 years, china's GDP could be as big as the U.S.by exchange rate, could be as big as U.S. & EU combined by PPP method. considering the polulation,
> china will still be a poorer country by western standard.


^^
But a rich country by today's standard!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

europe population is not that small, if u include all the countries except russia, is around 700million, atually europe in land mass is similar to china, where each chinese province is like a country in europe, i think a unified europe has more potential than the usa and more powerful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tianjin has all ready some towers and others under construction, but it needs a lot of work to be next Shanghai


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin Oct'08*































































(beijingupdates.com)


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Tianjin Oct'08*








































































(beijingupdates.com)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tianjin -the city- is very nice


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

tianjin looks modern and classic and in a few years time it will become a skyscraper legion,wow, has tianjin finish building its subway yet?


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kenwen said:


> tianjin looks modern and classic and in a few years time it will become a skyscraper legion,wow, has tianjin finish building its subway yet?


Tianjin's subway is the first subway in China!It was built on 1980's.


----------

